# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  Ταινίες led

## nick92

καλησπερα.πηρα τις προαλλες απο τον φανο κατι ταινιες led για να βαλω στο αυτοκινητο.τις εχω φτιαξει και δουλευουν μια χαρα.το θεμα ειναι οτι θελω να τις βαλω στα μικρα φωτα και στο φως που ειναι μπροστα απο τον συνοδηγο εχει κοπει το καλωδιο,το οποιο για να αλλαχτει και πολλα λεφτα θελει αλλα και πολυ δουλεια.το φως μπροστα απο του οδηγου τη θεση δουλευει αψογα.μπορει να βοηθησει κανεις και να προτεινει απο που να παρω ρευμα για το αλλο φως?
σκεφτηκα να παρω απο αυτο που ειναι μπροστα στου οδηγου αλλα πεφτει η ταση και στα δυο τοτε.υπαρχει καποια λυση?

----------


## takisegio

να βρεις την ακρη του κομμενου καλωδιου κα ινα το ενωσεις.

----------


## nick92

> να βρεις την ακρη του κομμενου καλωδιου κα ινα το ενωσεις.


το κομενο καλωδιο ειναι μεσα σε σωληνα κατω απο την μηχανη,οποτε ειναι δυσκολο αυτο που μου προτεινεις.

----------

